# الهمزة في آخر الكلمة وبعدها ضمير متصل



## lukebeadgcf

أرغب في تعديل فهمي لظواهر كتابة الهمزة وهي في آخر الكلمة وبعدها ضمير متصل. بداية بما أظن أني أعرفه:

سماءٌ ، سماءً ، سماءٍ

سماؤُه
سماءَه
سمائِه
سمائي

لجوءٌ ، لجوءًا ، لجوءٍ

لجوءُه
لجوءَه
لجوئِه
لجوئي

ضوءٌ ، ضوءًا ، ضوءٍ
ضوءُه
ضوءَه
ضوئِه

مجيءٌ ، مجيئًا ، مجيءٍ

مجيئُه
مجيئَه
مجيئِه
مجيئي

شيءٌ ، شيئًا ، شيءٍ

شيئُه
شيئَه
شيئِه
شيئي

والآن الحالات التي لست متأكدا فيها:

جزءٌ ، جزءًا ، جزءٍ

جزؤُه ؟؟؟
جزأَه ؟؟؟
جزئِه ؟؟؟
جزئي ؟؟؟

خطأٌ ، خطأً ، خطأٍ

خطؤُه ؟؟؟
خطأَه ؟؟؟
خطئِه ؟؟؟
خطئي ؟؟؟

قارئٌ ، قارئًا ، قارئٍ

قارئُه
قارئَه
قارئِه
قارئي

بؤبؤٌ ، بؤبؤًا ، بؤبؤٍ

بؤبؤُه
بؤبؤَه
بؤبئِه ؟؟؟
بؤبئي ؟؟؟


من فضلكم صححوا ما قد كتبته متمعنين بشكل خاص في الحالات التي دللت عليها بعلامات السؤال وفهموني القواعد المتعلقة. شكرا جزيلا على وقتكم ومساعدتكم.


----------



## لنـا

مرحبا
في الحقيقة لم اجد اي اخطاء, وقد قمت بكتابة القواعد الملائمة لكل حالة حتى تتأكد.



lukebeadgcf said:


> *اولا* نضع التنوين فوق الهمزة في حالتي الرفع والجر دون إضافة:
> مثال: جزءٌ، شيءٌ، سماءٌ – جزءٍ، شيءٍ، سَماءٍ
> أما في حالة النصب، فيوضع التنوين كذلك فوق الهمزة (دون إضافة) إذا سبقتها الألف الساكنة:
> مثال: رأيتُ سماءً صافيةً، تناولتُ عشاءً شهيًّا.
> فإذا لم تسبقها الألف الساكنة يتوجّب إضافة ألف التنوين:
> مثال: قرأتُ من الكتابِ جُزءًا يسيرًا - لم أفهم من كلامه شيئًا.
> 
> 
> سماءٌ ، سماءً ، سماءٍ
> 
> سماؤُه *تكتب الهمزة على واو إذا كانت مضمومة بعد ساكن غير واو أو ياء وليس بعدها واو مد*
> سماءَه *تكتب الهمزة مفردة إذا وقعت مفتوحة بعد ألف*
> سمائِه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> سمائي *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> 
> لجوءٌ ، لجوءًا ، لجوءٍ
> 
> لجوءُه *تكتب الهمزة مفردة إذا وقعت مفتوحة أو مضمومة بعد واو ساكنة، أو بعد واو مشددة مضمومة*
> لجوءَه *تكتب الهمزة مفردة إذا وقعت مفتوحة أو مضمومة بعد واو ساكنة، أو بعد واو مشددة مضمومة*
> لجوئِه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> لجوئي *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> 
> ضوءٌ ، ضوءًا ، ضوءٍ
> 
> ضوءُه *تكتب الهمزة مفردة إذا وقعت مفتوحة أو مضمومة بعد واو ساكنة، أو بعد واو مشددة مضمومة*
> ضوءَه *تكتب الهمزة مفردة إذا وقعت مفتوحة أو مضمومة بعد واو ساكنة، أو بعد واو مشددة مضمومة*
> ضوئِه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> ضوئِي *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> 
> مجيءٌ ، مجيئًا ، مجيءٍ
> 
> مجيئُه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كانت مسبوقة بياء ساكنة*
> مجيئَه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كانت مسبوقة بياء ساكنة*
> مجيئِه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> مجيئي *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> 
> شيءٌ ، شيئًا ، شيءٍ
> 
> شيئُه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كانت مسبوقة بياء ساكنة*
> شيئَه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كانت مسبوقة بياء ساكنة*
> شيئِه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> شيئي *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> 
> والآن الحالات التي لست متأكدا فيها:
> 
> جزءٌ ، جزءًا ، جزءٍ
> 
> جزؤُه ؟؟؟ *تكتب الهمزة على واو إذا كانت مضمومة بعد ساكن غير واو أو ياء وليس بعدها واو مد*
> جزأَه ؟؟؟ *تكتب الهمزة على الف اذا كانت ساكنة أو مفتوحة ولو مشددة بعد مفتوح ولو مشددا*
> جزئِه ؟؟؟ *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها *
> جزئي ؟؟؟ *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كسرت وسكن ما قبلها*
> 
> خطأٌ ، خطأً ، خطأٍ
> 
> خطؤُه ؟؟؟ *تكتب الهمزة على واو إذا كانت مضمومة بعد فتح غير واقعة بين واوين من الكلمة *
> خطأَه ؟؟؟ *تكتب الهمزة على الف اذا كانت ساكنة أو مفتوحة ولو مشددة بعد مفتوح ولو مشددا*
> خطئِه ؟؟؟ *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كانت مكسورة بعد متحرك*
> خطئي ؟؟؟ *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كانت مكسورة بعد متحرك*
> 
> قارئٌ ، قارئًا ، قارئٍ
> 
> قارئُه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا تحركت بغير الكسر وقد كسر ما قبلها*
> قارئَه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا تحركت بغير الكسر وقد كسر ما قبلها*
> قارئِه *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كانت مكسورة بعد متحرك*
> قارئي *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كانت مكسورة بعد متحرك*
> 
> بؤبؤٌ ، بؤبؤًا ، بؤبؤٍ
> 
> بؤبؤُه *تكتب الهمزة على واو إذا ضم ما قبلها وهو غير واو مشددة بشرط أن تكون هي غير مكسورة*
> بؤبؤَه *تكتب الهمزة على واو إذا ضم ما قبلها وهو غير واو مشددة بشرط أن تكون هي غير مكسورة*
> بؤبئِه ؟؟؟ *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كانت مكسورة بعد متحرك*
> بؤبئي ؟؟؟ *تكتب الهمزة على ياء إذا كانت مكسورة بعد متحرك*


----------



## لنـا

في المناسبة!, اردت ان انوّه الى ان بعض قواعد كتابة الهمزة غير مألوفة لدى اغلبية العرب انفسهم !, وان غالبيتهم يخطئون في كتابتها احيانا, وانا شخصيا واحدة منهم.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

لنـا said:


> مرحبا
> في الحقيقة لم اجد اي اخطاء, وقد قمت بكتابة القواعد الملائمة لكل حالة حتى تتأكد.



شكرا جزيلا! ساعدتني كثيرا وأعتقد أن فهمي لهذه القواعد تحسن. إن شاء الله سيساعد جدول القواعد هذا لكتابة الهمزة الآخرين أيضا.



> في المناسبة!, اردت ان انوّه الى ان بعض قواعد كتابة الهمزة غير مألوفة  لدى اغلبية العرب انفسهم !, وان غالبيتهم يخطئون في كتابتها احيانا, وانا  شخصيا واحدة منهم.



أنا أعي بذلك وأظن أن هذا ساهم في عدم فهمي لهذه القواعد البسيطة ولكن غير المعروفة جدا.


----------



## TheActingMind

لدي سؤال يتعلق بالأمر نفسه ولكنه يخص أوائل الكلمات:
هل تُكتب الهمزة أوائلَ الأفعال عند استخدام جسم (أنا), مثل أتساءل, أتناول, أكتب, أقرأ وما إلى ذلك أم لا تُكتب؟

شكرًا سلفًا للجميع


----------



## إسكندراني

نعم تكتب
ولتعرف ما إذا كانت ثمة همزة في بداية كلمةٍ ما، أُجْري أنا شخصيّاً «إختبار ذهني» حيث أُضيف كلمة «فـ» قبل الكلمة: مثلاً «فاذهب» بدون الهمزة واضح لي أنّها فعل الأمر و «فأذهب» واضح لي أنّ معناها أنّني أنا أذهب


----------



## ⓈⒶⓁⓂⒶⓃ • ⓜⓐⓓⓚⓗⓐⓛⓘ

lukebeadgcf said:


> أرغب في تعديل فهمي لظواهر كتابة الهمزة وهي في آخر الكلمة وبعدها ضمير متصل. بداية بما أظن أني أعرفه:
> 
> سماءٌ ، سماءً ، سماءٍ
> 
> سماؤُه
> سماءَه
> سمائِه
> سمائي
> 
> لجوءٌ ، لجوءًا ، لجوءٍ
> 
> لجوءُه
> لجوءَه
> لجوئِه
> لجوئي
> 
> ضوءٌ ، ضوءًا ، ضوءٍ
> ضوءُه
> ضوءَه
> ضوئِه
> 
> مجيءٌ ، مجيئًا ، مجيءٍ
> 
> مجيئُه
> مجيئَه
> مجيئِه
> مجيئي
> 
> شيءٌ ، شيئًا ، شيءٍ
> 
> شيئُه
> شيئَه
> شيئِه
> شيئي
> 
> والآن الحالات التي لست متأكدا فيها:
> 
> جزءٌ ، جزءًا ، جزءٍ
> 
> جزؤُه ؟؟؟
> جزأَه ؟؟؟
> جزئِه ؟؟؟
> جزئي ؟؟؟
> 
> خطأٌ ، خطأً ، خطأٍ
> 
> خطؤُه ؟؟؟
> خطأَه ؟؟؟
> خطئِه ؟؟؟
> خطئي ؟؟؟
> 
> قارئٌ ، قارئًا ، قارئٍ
> 
> قارئُه
> قارئَه
> قارئِه
> قارئي
> 
> بؤبؤٌ ، بؤبؤًا ، بؤبؤٍ
> 
> بؤبؤُه
> بؤبؤَه
> بؤبئِه ؟؟؟
> بؤبئي ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> من فضلكم صححوا ما قد كتبته متمعنين بشكل خاص في الحالات التي دللت عليها بعلامات السؤال وفهموني القواعد المتعلقة. شكرا جزيلا على وقتكم ومساعدتكم.


السلام عليكم ، كلمة (أعضاءه تكتب هكذا أم هكذا أعضاؤه أم هكذا أعضائه) ؟


----------



## WadiH

ⓈⒶⓁⓂⒶⓃ • ⓜⓐⓓⓚⓗⓐⓛⓘ said:


> السلام عليكم ، كلمة (أعضاءه تكتب هكذا أم هكذا أعضاؤه أم هكذا أعضائه) ؟



حسب موقعها في الجملة:

مرفوع: أعضاؤه
منصوب: أعضاءه
مجرور: أعضائه


----------

